# necrons and chaos



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

does anyone know chaos's general attitude towards necrons?
is there any 'necron renegades' that follow a chaos god?
is chaos largely ignoring necrons, like tau and 'nids on a large scale?

just wondering.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

They don't seem to really care to be honest with you.

In the Dark Apostle series they basically break into a Necron tomb world to rob it more for the power of the technology held within, rather than want or worry of the necrons themselves. 

I'm sure Chaos don't see the necrons any more of a threat than anything else however. Chop them, shoot them, grind them into dust beneath the banner of the true gods applies just the same to robot, alien or space-cow.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i wasnt after threat levels, really. more are chaos interested in them at all?

do they take pleasure from tuning necrons as they do humans?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

88% of necrons are can't think, 11% can barely think and 1% cant be corrupted.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

As I understand it, the Necrons view Chaos as the ultimate enemy. While they want to consume the living, they can't consume the beings of psychic energy who inhabit the warp. Nor can they readily invade the Eye of terror or the warp. They're still bound by the laws of physics, and would defacto lose a confrontation within the realms of chaos.

I'd wager that Chaos Marines rather see the Necrons as an inconvenience. Chaos at large in the warhammer sense, seeks infinite variety and the expression of desires (kill, debauch, twist, or decompose), while the Necrons essentially seek infinite order and stasis. I don't mean 'order' in that cheery sense of sheriffs making sure the townsfolk are safe, but in the rigid lockstep of automatons who have no will and no real desires to give voice to.

As far as I know there aren't any chaos Necrons. I'm not much into the Black library books so I'm not current on that area of background, but it seems highly unlikely that rigid automatons have much capacity for being warped.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> does anyone know chaos's general attitude towards necrons?


Kill, maim, burn? 



the-ad-man said:


> is there any 'necron renegades' that follow a chaos god?


No. 



the-ad-man said:


> is chaos largely ignoring necrons, like tau and 'nids on a large scale?


Blood for the blood god and all that. 

That should sum it all up. :smoke:


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> i wasnt after threat levels, really. more are chaos interested in them at all?
> 
> do they take pleasure from tuning necrons as they do humans?


I think it would be hard to get the Necrons to buy into the Chaos Dogma.

Chaos are certainly interested in them like I said - more for the technology than anything else. The dark mechanicus would probably find blending obliterator virus with neco-tech interesting....


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

As there are absolutely no Necron Psychics, how would Chaos be even a little bit interested?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Tomb Worlds repel the warp... and necrons do not rely on it in any form (they don't even travel through it). I think necrons are probably one of the greatest threats to chaos.... but its not like the crons are going all out to destroy chaos: it needs to die just like everything else.

Haven't read the fluff in new dex yet though, so normal caveats for Matt Ward related total fluff changes apply.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I can understand your reluctance, but this should have been in 40k Fluff.  

Necrons in the new edition seem indifferent to the forces of Chaos, as they are to the majority of life forms currently inhabiting the galaxy. 

Chaos likewise seems to have reciprocated the disinterest.


There have never and will never be Chaos necrons. That which has no soul cannot be corrupted. Nor would it feed or benefit the gods to even attempt this.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It is an interesting discussion. One question though. Would necron skulls count as skulls for the khornate guys? My guess is that there is no benefit for the chaos gods when chaos engages the necrons. And the necrons don't see chaos as anything other than more humans etc. They are just two beligerent forces that butt heads from time to time.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i havent even seen the warp mentioned in the new codex, but then again i havent read all of it.

serpion, i thought necrons had their souls still, but lost their blood and flesh bodies?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

No, they've lost both their bodies and souls during bio-transference. Likely due to the fact they are inhabiting artificial bodies rather than living organisms. This is one of the reasons why they have no psychers.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

When they set out to extinguish life in the universe, the point is to stop the incursions of the warp into the materium. The Necrons want the imaterium and materium to be completely distinct, with no crossover, and them in charge of the materium. They see humans and eldar as warp tainted creatures that allow and cause the imaterium to cross over into the material universe.

So, no. Necrons would never follow Chaos, they are arch enemies.


----------

